# Best Budget 5.1 receiver?



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, and I'm just now getting into HT, but I'm sort of on a budget. Here is my current setup:

Panasonic 50" 1080p plasma (TH50PZ700U)
Klipsh Quintet III 5.1 surround system
Klipsh Synergy 420W 10" powered subwoofer

I'm thinking about getting a PS3 for gaming/Blu-Ray movie viewing. But, I need to know of a good budget receiver. I've was going to get the Onkyo TX-SP505 but it doesn't transmit audio over the HDMI connections (that's kinda dumb). Found that out after reading up more on it.

Do I even need HDMI? What I'm really looking for is a good clean receiver that has low THD @ 75W-100W. (I've read that .06 -.08% is good), does Dolby DTS, Prologic II, basically the current .....don't really care about XM radio or iPod compatability. Also my friend is telling me that 0.1% THD is too high and will cause my audio system to emit a loud 'hiss' sound, the higher the THD the louder the hiss....does he know what he's talking about?:sad2:


My budget of cost is below $350. Any suggestions?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ...My budget of cost is below $350. Any suggestions?


First, Welcome to the forum :wave::wave::wave:

You can find some here in the forum at the electronic store link ... but I'm sure you want the receiver yesterday, Right??? ... your best option is to get one at any electronic store near you.

I have an old Sony STR-DE897 that doesn't have HDMI ...and I really don't care because I always connect the video to Tv and audio to receiver via optical if possible ... but if you need a receiver with HDMI I read that is better to have the 1.3 version to be up to date.

Look here http://www.hometheatershack.com/electronics-retailer/receivers-Receivers.html 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...dioSP&sp=+currentprice+skuid&usc=abcat0200000

Good luck.:T:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mekkanic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I even need HDMI? What I'm really looking for is a good clean receiver that has low THD @ 75W-100W. (I've read that .06 -.08% is good), does Dolby DTS, Prologic II, basically the current .....don't really care about XM radio or iPod compatability. Also my friend is telling me that 0.1% THD is too high and will cause my audio system to emit a loud 'hiss' sound, the higher the THD the louder the hiss....does he know what he's talking about?:sad2:
> 
> ...


The Onkyo TXSR605 is a fantastic choice.

HDMI is not necessary but if you ever do upgrade to a HD DVD or BluRay DVD player you will need HDMI in order to recieve the Dolby True HD or any of the other lossless audio streams. Even if your display wont accept HDMI this is the best way.

0.1THD is very noisy and is not a good rating. A good Receiver will have less than .08 for a rating.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

If you can get the Onkyo 605 .....for $350 ....snag it while you can. 
Your can grab it here for $350.00

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that is one of those "out of stock" bait and switch prices.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

They do go fast...........That's where I got my Onkyo 604 from.....Iv delt with them a couple of times and am happy with them.
They are factory refurbished units.......hence the $350.00
They have the silver in stock. But not the black.


----------



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

I see the silver Onkyo 605 is still for sale @ $349.....

I might snag it.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... refurbs don't bother me. I think they are a good bargain myself.


----------



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

thread revival....

I bought a Denon AVR 887....for $260. It was an open-box at circuit city, but I purchase a warranty plan (3 year) for $20, so that put me right around $300 including tax. So far it's working great......


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

HDMI is the way of the future so if you don't want to upgrade your receiver in a couple of years then get one that has HDMI (1.3 preferred). Some of the lesser brands will only do HDMI pass through and do not upconvert other cable types to HDMI. That means they won't do HDMI audio through the receiver and won't output HDMI from component/S-Video sources. The Onkyo TX-SR605 is about the best deal out there.


----------

